
California Governor Signs Bill That Bans Bots from Pretending to Be Real People - computator
https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/10/02/163220/california-governor-jerry-brown-signs-a-bill-that-bans-bots-from-pretending-to-be-real-people
======
bediger4000
I mourn Serdar Argic.

